# self-defense restraints on autistic child?



## wushuguy (Oct 24, 2009)

A social worker recently asked me what kinds of restraints teachers can use for autistic children without hurting them. I know joint lock techniques, but I think doing those may injure a child that resists and doesn't understand to stop. Also I know some holds that may work for her but it may appear overly forceful and very uncomfortable... Does anyone have experience in this area? Also, if there is a way to apply a lock or hold which will not appear to be "over use of force" for the teacher's safety?


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 24, 2009)

I work for the Devereux Foundation....we developed the CPI program (crisis prevention and intervention) abd I am a user and trainer in the system.

There are ways to reduce  (not eliminate) the risk when a child is in crisis (danger to self or others).  Typically, safer holds require a minimum of 3 people...although there are two that can be done with one person...they jsut aren't as secure.  Safe holds involve no pressure on joints, no pressure on the chest/diaphgram and carefuol monitoring of vital signs.

The techqniques I know are quite limited in scope, but they work.  I've used them more times than i would like (going hands on is what I consider a treatment failure....even if it is necessary).  

99% of what most martial artists know (even grapplign based or aikido-like arts) is not safe when used on children and adults with special needs who are in crisis.

Is there soemthing specific you were looking for? 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## wushuguy (Oct 24, 2009)

Great, is there a resource you can point me to, about handling special needs children?
edit:
are there any examples of a single person hold for a special needs child?


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 24, 2009)

google the term CPI.  See if there are any trainers in your area.  Typically this or similar training is what one gets when they work in a facility that caters to that population.  

It's not something one often finds being taught independently, but I know that my center sends people out all over the country to trian other facilities...so it's out there.  Just not sure exactly where you should look.

Is there a specific situation you're dealing with?

PM me if you want more specific advice.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Allen a.k.a. Destroyer (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow... Yeah that's a tough one.

I know lots of good techniques are in hapkido... but... most of them "look bad" or really are. A person who's really drunk, hopped up on drugs, thinks he can ignore the pain and walk through the technique, or unable to properly interpret the pain can literally snap their own arm just by moving in the wrong direction... =\ 

I think in the meantime, the best thing to do is see if you can get a couple of teacher's aides to assist in the class if there's any trouble. You know, some one actually IN the class ALL the time and WITH the student(s?) to keep the teacher from harm.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Oct 25, 2009)

wushuguy said:


> A social worker recently asked me what kinds of restraints teachers can use for autistic children without hurting them. I know joint lock techniques, but I think doing those may injure a child that resists and doesn't understand to stop. Also I know some holds that may work for her but it may appear overly forceful and very uncomfortable... Does anyone have experience in this area? Also, if there is a way to apply a lock or hold which will not appear to be "over use of force" for the teacher's safety?



As Bluekey pointed out, there are a number of programs specifically designed to train techniques that are useful in that kind of environment.  Many states mandate such training for certain types of facilities, so you might contact your local state Department of Health and Senior Services and find out what training programs are accepted by the state.


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'd like to add some more general information that may be of help...I can't be more specific as I could get in trouble for disclosing too much CPI stuff without permission (it's proprietary) and because I don't know any specifics about the case (clinical ethical concerns).

However, as a amrtial artist and clinician....this is a really ineresting and tough position when dealing with people with disabilities.  The term "self-derfense" I think becomes a misnomer.  If I'm faced with a person (chil do radult) who is in crisis, that is,they are a danger ot themselves or others, at that moment,....its not about me (even if I'm the one in danger).  It's about the one in crisis.  This is VERY different form your typical SD mindset.


Think about it.  MOst (if not all) MA styles were developed with adult attackes intent on casuing one bodily harm in mind....eithe rin war or in some civilian crime situation.  It has been my expereince that harm to such individuals is generally considered  "natural consequences" of their actions.  Also, the preservation of the defenders person is a priority.

This doesn't work when dealing with autistic or behaviorally disordered individuals....particulalry from a treatment perspective.  They are in my care BECAUSE of things like aggression, self-injury and impulsive behaviors that put themselves and others at risk of harm.  They have already demonstrated difficulties in learning the cost/benefit of such beahviors becuase they still occur.  Slamming a kid to the ground (even gently) isn't ogin to fix that.  Treatments for such individuals are varied, complicated and generally take a long time.

What do I do when one of these popel doeds atatck me?  (And it happens).  Here are teh considerations.

1.  I want to limit harm to the attacker.  Unfortunately, one cannot eliminate harm in a hands on situation...it doesn;t happen...so my goal is to proactively avoid crisis situations (know the individual...what are his stressors?  What are his triggers?  What are the warning signs of behaviors?  What calms him down?  and so on...)  furthemore, harm comes not just from physical damage...bruises can be emotional.  Why does the personb act out?  Do they have a trauma history?  How terrifyign is it to have someone like me (6' 230+ lbs) holding you down?  What about other indiviudals who see the incident?  How are they feeling?  WHat message am I sending?  The worst thing I ever had to do was restrain a child in fron of his parents.  The pain in that mothers eyes literally haunts me years later.

I always say this....restraints aren't treatment.  The need for hands on is indicative of a treament failure.

2.  My safety is important...but not as important as the safety of the individual.  I don't want ot get hurt....but the precedence is on the safety of the individual and those around him or her.  I've let clients beat on me rather let them go after others or let the situation escalate further.

3.  HANds on is dangerous.  Avoid joints....pressure on joints (particualrly on children) leads to damage.  Even something like a kotegashy wrist lock is too dangerous.  Nothing where the joint goes against itself, nothing that uses pain as a compliance tool.  Why?  first, we don't want to hurt the individual.  Second, we do not want to send the message "might makes right."  Ultimately, we want the individual to learn how to manage their stress without going off...showing them that you can control others through violence because you're big and strong does not encourage the use of prosocial beahviors.

4.  Stay off the chest.  Stay off face down poisitions.  Do not use pillows, jackets or other things that might conform to a face as a pillow.  don't do this stuff on a bed or in a padded room.  Why?  Positional asphyxia where teh body is in  aposition where the person can't breath (due to say an adults weight on their chest, or their face jammed into a soft conforming serface).  Kids die form this.  Adults die from this.  People tend ot thing that if someoen can speak, they can breathe.  That's a myth....a person suffering from poistional asphyxia may speak...it's the last words they'll ever say.  

I could go on.  Basically, dealing with peole in crisis requires a mindset that is the polar opposite of the typical MA mindset.  99% of your phsycial skills will get you put in jail should you use them.  However, things like angle, posiutioning, balance, leverage, staying calm thorugh the adrenal rush....all that is great.  

Crisis is prevented throgh proactive measures, counbseling, knowing your client, their history and teaching them the appropriate stress management and beahvioral skills to manage their behaviors and emotions.  Hands on HAS to be a last resort because it is too dangerous otherwise.  There are specific techniques that work...but the bottom line is gemnerally...don't use them unless you have no other choice.

Peace,
Erik


----------

